# help information about crafting



## Petra Netcu (Oct 22, 2013)

Does anyone knows about how could I obtain a licence for selling my crafts?
How long? How much?
I am in Thessaloniki


----------



## Riko (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi Petra, sorry i dont know about selling in greece, but its easy to sell to tourists in Bulgaria in places like Sozopol. My friend has a shop there all summer (very cheap rent) & takes interesting craftwork to sell. No regulations required. I will be interested to see your work? Do you have pictures online? Maybe that will help, I plan to travel often between the 2 countries.


----------

